# meal replacement



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a palatable, digestible meal replacement shake? I used to take Prolab N-Large but it makes me feel sick. What are the top recommendations?

Cheers,

Valk


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Just take 50g of mixed protein powder.

something like this is ideal

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/Milk_Whey_Protein_Complete.html

All you need in additon to that is a few nuts or a piece of fruit.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Valkenburg said:


> Can anyone suggest a palatable, digestible meal replacement shake? I used to take Prolab N-Large but it makes me feel sick. What are the top recommendations?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Valk


dude, Extreme nutrition do mrp. it comes in a tub so there are more servings, extreme's banana range is the best tasting i cant get enough.

You get a discount from ukm too. 0.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

well Nlarge is mroe of a weigh gainer, Myprotein do an mrp for about £20 i think cant comment on the taste though, im chugging on a reflex one stop now, which is quite nice a meal replacement with a bit of creatine thrown in


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi i would recommend SCI-MX for flavour may be EXTREME why not get a 1kg tub first to see if you like the flavour before you spend your money on 4/5kg tubs you can get chocolate,strawberry or vanilla

1kg tubs £19.00

4kg " £53.90

All post free

But reflex do a good one one stop or PhD Synergy-ISO-7

Dont be like me and many others on this forum and have a cupboard full of half full tubs!! (i can feel a new thead coming on now)


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool- thanks, guys, for all your help. I'll have a think about which one to try. I am trying to gain weight. Do I absolutely need a weight gaining shake, or would a protein shake suffice? Sorry for the novice question.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Valkenburg said:


> Cool- thanks, guys, for all your help. I'll have a think about which one to try. I am trying to gain weight. Do I absolutely need a weight gaining shake, or would a protein shake suffice? Sorry for the novice question.


If you are over 10% BF then definately not. If you are less than 10% maybe.

Protein shake FTW


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

have you tried metrx? ive used them for years seem good for me.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

choc smooth flavor myprotien meal replacement tastes awesome an it's dirt cheep


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i,ve tried lots with milk and water

what does it for me at the moment is boditronics dark chocolate orange

it tastes just like chocolate orange (funny that)


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Why not make your own? I find it works out cheaper. I use 300ml semi milk, 110g oats, 1 scoop choc whey, chuck in a couple raw eggs if your up for it. Mix it all in a blender for a min. Add water to change the viscosity. Whey £20 2.25kg tub. 1kg oats 65p from tesco and eggs £1.50ish.


----------

